# Souther Culture on the Fly.



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

If your sick of the racist riot trash the news has to offer and need a good laugh. Check out this free magazine. They focus more on the southern area for fly slinging some trout streams, smallies, carp and of course the saltwater sportsters! And the best part about it is it FREE! 

Southerncultureonthefly.com

Just figured I'd share  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks. I'll check it out


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Most of them at pdf files capable of being downloaded from your iPad. Solid magazine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

